# What is to be furry? (An insight)



## michael_retriever (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello there all! I make this new topic to speak about furry fandom itself, *what would you say furry fandom is?* and *what is your opinion on it?*

There is always the discussion, specially amongst people who call themselves furries, of what is _furry_ or what is _to be furry_. I do not consider myself furry, but it is true though that most of my friends are furries, and that I like to go to furry meetings. Some furries say that if you participate actively with the furry community, you are one with it (thus being furry as well.)  

But I find _furry_ to be a very simple concept, (innately attached to cultural diversity,) that might look awkward to define only because it requires much abstraction. Similar equally abstract yet powerful terms are _justice_, _freedom_, or _love_; and here is the analogy I want to make with _furry_: so simple the concept is, that every individual interprets it in its own particular way. *Being a furry is being a fan of animal anthropomorphism.* Nothing more, nothing less. What is animal anthropomorphism? Well, _anthropos_ (_Î±Î½Î¸ÏÏ‰Ï€Î¿Ï‚_, in Greek), means human, and _morphos_ (_Î¼Î¿ÏÏ†Î¿Ï‚_, in Greek), means shape, form; thus _animal anthropomorphism_ is the result of giving human form to animals, the result of adding human characteristics to animals; and being _a furry_ is being a fan of such thing.

Now immediately some furries will come out and say "that's just dictionary definition, it doesn't provide any insight whatsoever."  Well, if you don't see any insight to it, from my point of view, you ought to look once more; because the more powerful your viewing technique is, the further away it will reach. Animal anthropomorphism is applicable to all aspects of life: drawing, modeling, sculpture, photography, music, writing, filming, fashion, habits, religion, beliefs, sexuality, socialization, etc. There is no limit to where animal anthropomorphism cannot reach. And I believe there is hardly a limit where you can say "this stops being furry to be entirely human" or "this stops being furry to be entirely animal". A woman that leads an absolutely non-furry normal life, besides the fact that she likes to wear kitty earrings, may very well identify herself with furry culture. And a scientist working for the National Geographic, who records real animals, and who draws perfectly realistic non-human animals, may also very well identify himself with furry culture. And they are both furries, because from a perfectly reasonable perspective, they, in their own particular ways, apply animal characteristics to their humanity, or viceversa. These two are extreme cases of course, but in between them, there are a huge amount of people who are happy to carry out more human-animal transforming activities than them, that, from my point of view, make most of what the furry fandom is. An enormous diversified group that rejoices itself in having one thing in common: *animal anthropomorphism*.

Please feel free to write down whatever you think about furries or about furry fandom itself, either positive or negative considerations. Myself, I do like furry art a bit, but what I like the most is furries themselves, the furry people, who have managed to express themselves freely and create a real sense of community despite the opposition over time. *YOU* make furry fandom.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 15, 2008)

I believe that when someone says "Being furry is..." the understood prepositional phrase "to me" goes right in front.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 15, 2008)

Being a furry is acknowledging that you are a furry. 
and perhaps acknowledging that you are not a big fan normalcy.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 15, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:
			
		

> Being a furry is acknowledging that you are a furry.
> and perhaps acknowledging that you are not a big fan normalcy.



Word, I gave up on normalcy 10 years before I became furry, well, discovered it more like.


----------



## spree (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with most of that stuff. However there is an actual line some will not cross. Which is usually too animal and not human enough. Because that good old friend bestiality/zoophilia comes along and makes most people uncomfortable and disgusted. I don't need to get into the technical about that topic since I and you both know that world very well.

The furry thing is an internet fad. Because when I found this oddball place in 1998 there was little around. The internet united a lot of people together, but people have to realize the internet is precariously anonymous. I mean if there was no internet. There would be no >large< furry community. 
Its hard to get away from technology once your wired, once you committed yourself to friends and whatnot. 

As entropy prevails, nothing last forever baby.


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 16, 2008)

Come on, you had a good "article" going on but there are already like, 1000 threads about this.


----------



## Lumpy (Jul 5, 2008)

you're a furry if you want to label yourself as one.


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 5, 2008)

Though I don't necessarily agree with his definition, atleast it promotes discussion, instead of "furry is whatever you want it to be" and "FUrry is a meaningless label that you apply to yourself" >=/

I personally, see it as specifically to anthromorphise yourself.


----------



## Ne0nie (Jul 5, 2008)

I love people who don't consider them selves a furry, yet bluntly are one. If your _-NOT-_ a furry, and do not consider your self one, then stop drawing anthro art, get off the furry sites, stop posting on the furry forums, stop looking at anthromorphic art because you enjoy it. Remember your not a furry, you have no interest in that stuff.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 5, 2008)

Couldn't have said better myself.

In fact, I wouldn't, because it's the official definition already.


----------



## Instinctive (Jul 5, 2008)

spree said:


> The furry thing is an internet fad.



I wouldn't be so sure about about that. Obviously it depends on your definition of "furry", but the general concept is almost as old as humanity itself. The first "furrys" would have been egyptians: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/06/Anubis_attending_the_mummy_of_Sennedjem.jpg since they depicted one of there gods in a typical anthropomorphic manner. They also regarded cats as holy creatures which manifested in their art/culture as well.

Furthermore you have a lot of folklore that is mostly forgotten nowadays, sadly. In said folklore animals would usually have a lot of human traits: the wise owl, the witty fox, the strong lion, etc. On the other hand you have a lot of stories where either animals assume human form, or humans assume animal form such as in Ovid's metamorphosis. On top of that you have tons of ancient and modern cultures that worship "holy animals" because of their traits. This is why I strongly believe that the fantasy of anthropomorphism is way more than an "internet fad" or a fad in general. It has simply been on the minds of humanity since we existed.

Therefore I wouldn't label furry art as a fad either. Granted, the internet has fueled the production and distribution of this kind of art, but if you think about it: which part of life has not been affected by the internet in the same way since it became mainstream?

Just my 2 cents


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't know how definitive or precise 'a fan of animal anthropomorphism' is. For instance, are you a furry if you only enjoy anthropomorphizing, say, your pet? Other people's pets? Roadkill? And what if you are only interested in animal anthropomorphism because it intersects with another interest (i.e., animals in general)?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 5, 2008)

maxman87 said:


> I don't know how definitive or precise 'a fan of animal anthropomorphism' is. For instance, are you a furry if you only enjoy anthropomorphizing, say, your pet? Other people's pets? Roadkill? And what if you are only interested in animal anthropomorphism because it intersects with another interest (i.e., animals in general)?


All of these are animal anthropomorphisms, so yes. "Furry" is a wide definition.


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 5, 2008)

to be furry is to have fur and stuff


----------



## virus (Jul 5, 2008)

Instinctive said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about about that. Obviously it depends on your definition of "furry", but the general concept is almost as old as humanity itself. The first "furrys" would have been egyptians: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/06/Anubis_attending_the_mummy_of_Sennedjem.jpg since they depicted one of there gods in a typical anthropomorphic manner. They also regarded cats as holy creatures which manifested in their art/culture as well.
> 
> Furthermore you have a lot of folklore that is mostly forgotten nowadays, sadly. In said folklore animals would usually have a lot of human traits: the wise owl, the witty fox, the strong lion, etc. On the other hand you have a lot of stories where either animals assume human form, or humans assume animal form such as in Ovid's metamorphosis. On top of that you have tons of ancient and modern cultures that worship "holy animals" because of their traits. This is why I strongly believe that the fantasy of anthropomorphism is way more than an "internet fad" or a fad in general. It has simply been on the minds of humanity since we existed.
> 
> ...



The internet has spawned, anyone to do anything - well being completely anonymous. Having that privacy changes the entire playing field, furries would of remained small cluster groups without it. I know I wouldn't be on this forum if I got onto the internet later in life. My imagination as a growing teenager drew me towards something I was already doing - non intentionally.


May I point out. The holiness of some animals was took seriously. Thus why zoophilia is intertwined with a lot of ancient times. As strange as it may sound to most people nowadays it was considered sacred to engage in sexual relations with certain animals. Most of that has been erased from history by the religious right.


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 5, 2008)

Actually, I think being a furry is pretty much like being a nerd or a Republican. There are a variety of reasons you could become one:

a. because you believe that your interests match up well with it
b. because your friends are in it, and you want in as well
c. because you're tired of debating the question
d. because it's awesome
e. because you want to disprove the negative stereotype
....

among other reasons, I would assume...


----------



## Lucas (Jul 5, 2008)

I believe you have to fall under two things:

1. You have to have an affinity for anthropomorphic or humanized animal characters.

2. You have to take such a great interest in this that you are willing to make yourself stand out from normal people who just casually like it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 5, 2008)

maxman87 said:


> Actually, I think being a furry is pretty much like being a nerd or a Republican. There are a variety of reasons you could become one:
> 
> a. because you believe that your interests match up well with it
> b. because your friends are in it, and you want in as well
> ...



This, and my main reasons for joining sites like this initially were (a), (b) and to a lesser extent (e) although (b) is becoming less and less true as time goes on, I've all but given up on (e) and I'm wondering if (a) is still worth it. as for (c), I used to refute the label for multiple reasons, but now it's like if it's *that* big a deal to you that _I_ be considered a furry by _your_ definition, whether or not _you_ are just happy being _you_, *fine*, call me/tell yourself _whatever you want_. It doesn't really change anything about me _or_ you. Kinda like people on hip-hop forums who insist on considering me a "nigga" even though I'm not black, and in some cases neither are they.

Look at it this way. Is every Star Trek fan a Trekkie, or even necessarily belonging to a broader category like sci-fi fans? I like Star Trek, I even like a lot of other examples of science fiction, but I don't consider myself a science fiction fan per se. I like what I like for a lot of reasons. Being _part of_ something isn't as important to me and my identity as you. Why can't you understand/accept that?


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 5, 2008)

spree said:


> I agree with most of that stuff. However there is an actual line some will not cross. Which is usually too animal and not human enough. Because that good old friend bestiality/zoophilia comes along and makes most people uncomfortable and disgusted.


 
Reminded me of this for some reason, made me lol:


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 5, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Look at it this way. Is every Star Trek fan a Trekkie, or even necessarily belonging to a broader category like sci-fi fans? I like Star Trek, I even like a lot of other examples of science fiction, but I don't consider myself a science fiction fan per se. I like what I like for a lot of reasons. Being _part of_ something isn't as important to me and my identity as you. Why can't you understand/accept that?


Well, that's there our dictionary collides. In general. I mean, not just on this forum. Not just furries. Erm.

Yes, liking Star Trek does make you a Trekkie. Just like liking Rock music makes you a rock junkie (I guess?). Why? Simple: because the definition says so.

What people like to confuse this with is being part of the related fandoms, like hanging at the cons just for liking some comic about cpt. Kirk - which is fucking ridiculous. But most definitions, "Furry" among them, simply don't require that.

That's why the "You're a furry ffs!" outcries may be justified if one likes cartoon animals, while the "One day you'll join us lol!" grant you the right to shoot whomever utters that in the head.



Lukealyke said:


> Reminded me of this for some reason, made me lol:








Picture relevant: made for similar discussion.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 6, 2008)

It is strongly associated with the art of storytelling. I think where born this way. we can't help what were interested in and it's deferent for everybody. Some like the art others like the people some people just like to dress in furry costumes, and theres those people who just like to make it sound complicated. It's either your definition or the dictionary's. This thread will go on forever because it's whatever people want to believe it is, But it is interesting to see others thoughts on the subject.(My 3/4 of a cent)


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 13, 2008)

To my opinion, a fury would be a (animal)/human hybrid
Me? Vixen/human hybrid redor orange fur all over... hair like humans somewhat and ears of a vixen and also a tale of a vixen as well maybe 2-3 feet human wiseand a white chest upto the nose...
<======== in the picture....


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Sep 13, 2008)

Funny you should compare being furry to being Republican, because Furry is rapidly becoming the definitively American pop culture icon on the Internet, the same way Anime/Manga is for Japan. 

Give it some thought.  I could expand on it, but it should be self-explanatory


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 13, 2008)

maxman87 said:


> Actually, I think being a furry is pretty much like being a nerd or a Republican. There are a variety of reasons you could become one:
> 
> a. because you believe that your interests match up well with it
> b. because your friends are in it, and you want in as well
> ...



that, sir is your opinion... I was a furry since birth, my friend doesn't like it much, how do you not wind up debating the question? ya. It's awesome. how does that make you Republican?


----------

